# Passive Solar Home and Homestead



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm finally finishing up the house and homestead and posted a video of the place on Youtube in case any one's interested. 

Regards,
Paul

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85y-zM-F9z8[/ame]


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Nice tour, what I've seen of it. Youtube freezes up on me so I'll have to try again later!


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Paul,
Nice house and video -- thanks.

I was wondering what you have in mind to circulate air from the heat storage in the attic to the living space?

Gary


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Gary,

I've got a couple axial "circulating" fans that hang by a chain from the attic ceiling and take a 6" duct. Right now they're temporary though cause they're pretty noisy so I'm going to try to soundproof them and go from there. Any ideas are appreciated.

By the way, I haven't tested the heat storage yet so I'm still not sure if its going to work as advertised. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

It's a neat looking place! Thanks for the tour! Look forward to another video when your to that point. 

I like the size a lot. My wife and I have disagreements on the size so we came to a compromise.. :bouncy:

Also way to go on debt free. I completely agree with debt just being another form of slavery. congrats your on the right track imho.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

speedfunk said:


> It's a neat looking place! Thanks for the tour! Look forward to another video when your to that point.
> 
> I like the size a lot. My wife and I have disagreements on the size so we came to a compromise.. :bouncy:
> 
> ...


Hi Speedfunk,

Thanks for the kudos. My next house will have a larger bathroom and bedroom and will also have a laundry room and a small studio room.

Are you building or have you already? How big is the house?


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome!! Thanks for a peek into your life,,,


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I REALLY like your sun house.You have almost as much snow as we have.Good luck on your next one.Thanks for letting us come in.


----------



## conscious (Jan 4, 2005)

backwoods said:


> I REALLY like your sun house.You have almost as much snow as we have.Good luck on your next one.Thanks for letting us come in.


Thanks everyone, I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

It was very nice to see your place. Looks like you had some good ideas in the planing stage and followed through to completion. And i tell you what..Love the views and all those windows. thanks so much


----------

